# Falsche Farben am Monitor



## pampel (15. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

für eine Klasse möchte ich ein Word-Script schreiben und habe mir dazu ein Screenshot mit den Word-Symbolleisten gemacht. Als ich das Bild dann im PS (7.0) geöffnet habe, wurde aus dem mittleren Grau des Hintergrunds der Symbolleisten ein "leichtes Rotbraun". Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso PS dieses Grau nicht darstellen kann, vielleicht hat von Euch ja jemand eine Idee.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Hinweise.

Gruß,

Pampel


----------



## Clubkatze (16. Januar 2005)

Falscher Farbmodus? --> Mit RGB sollte es kein Problem sein...


----------



## pampel (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ne, ist als RGB-Bild aus der Zwischenablage eingefügt worden.

Gruß,

Pampel


----------



## Roaster (17. Januar 2005)

Poste doch bitte mal ein Bild mit den falschen Farben.

Danke und Gruss
Martin


----------

